# I like this guy's control box!



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KvhJj1yzqks


----------



## JeremySCook (Dec 11, 2012)

etard said:


> Dude, that is one slick setup!!  .......................................Great, now I'm off to ebay to check on arcade controls damn it:lmao::lmao:!!!
> 
> 
> Edit***
> ...



I have a set of those from http://www.xgaming.com/ - looks like the same thing.  I used it for a MAME (arcade) setup http://www.jcopro.net/2011/01/19/finishing-your-mame-project/, and they seem to be really well-built.  That being said, they took forever to get here, but maybe they have their supply chain problems worked out now.


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 12, 2012)

Where I really lack in knowledge is electronics.. but I would like to make a box that would sit on my computer table in front of my 19 inch screen for the mill.. I have aboslutely no clue on how to set it up.. but this is something worth looking at for the CNC mill. 

Doc


----------



## JeremySCook (Dec 16, 2012)

You can always fake it until you do!  As an ME, I think I'm still faking electrical knowledge, but the results seem to be getting better!


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 16, 2012)

Ah when I try to fake it, I always seem to set myself out!


----------

